# New member and owner of GTR R35!!!



## ZMIJA (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi guys ! First I dont now if I put this thread in the right theme. I am from Slovakia Europe near Austria. I am the owner of GTR R35. I already buy it this week Monday. I am also new mebmer of this forum  My GTR is Black Edition but in total wrapp BLACK MATT, roof is in CARBON. Yet I dont have any photos but I put it soon


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Hello and Welcome :wavey:

Post some pics soon :wavey:

Best regards Alan


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Welcome


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

welcome to this great place dude


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Hola amigo and nice choice of colour. Get used to smiling away the miles


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome on board buddy!


----------



## ZMIJA (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi GTR guys  I need small help. I dont now how I can put picture of my car here  thanks for help and sorry


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Unfortunately you can't until you have 15 posts, just a small rule as we had automated scammers ruining it for everyone. 

PM me the link and I will put them up for you.


----------



## CarCouture (Dec 24, 2005)

*dobry den prajem*

NAzdar,

I just met a friend of yours yesterday - from Zilina, his name is Milan - he just bought the M3 of a customer of mine. He was at my workshop and was quite stoked about RB's when he left.

In case I can give you any advice, information or contacts feel free to contact me anytime. I live in Bratislava but work close to Nitra. Have a stop and I show you a real japanese GT-R, not those french heavyweights :O)))))

Take care
ozvi sa niekedy - hodime rec

Thomas


----------

